# UAE Work Visa info required (& some other questions)



## hussanali (May 26, 2011)

I want to know where I can find the information regarding UAE visa types. If person wants a work permit what is procedure and requirements and all the rest ......


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, this is the website for the ministry that deals with visas, but the website is horrible
Resident

You can google as well. 
Otherwise, are you looking to move to UAE and want to know what visa options are there? If yes, there are three options - (a) you get a job and the employer sponsors you. (b) You buy property, and you get 6 month/1 year visas at a time if the value of the property is above a certain threshold, (c) you start your own company in the UAE.
Depending on your own situation, you could search/ask for more information.


----------



## amit333 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Visa information for Dubai*

Hi,

The information for visas can be found at this website - dubai.ae/en/Lists/Articles/DispForm.aspx?ID=134&event=Planning%20to%20visit%20Dubai&category=Visitors


----------

